# MY 11 LARGE REDS ARE DEAD.



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't belive this, I fed them heavily last night and went to sleep..I wake up early morning food everywhere cloudy water and all reds are dead...I might just sell this tank now will see...sucks


----------



## tekish (Apr 1, 2007)

aw sh*t that must really suck


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

your piranhas were morbidly obese..it was only a matter of time. but hey, at least you have the world record for worlds fattest piranha!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> your piranhas were morbidly obese..it was only a matter of time. but hey, at least you have the world record for worlds fattest piranha!















































god damn thats funny...seriously tho arbi you cant have expected them to have a long life when theyve been fed like that... all the same man i know its gotta hurt


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

So what caused it???


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear man.








Yea over feeding can lead to bad water conditions weather they eat it or not. Dont give up, just keep em skinny next time.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

It was only a matter of time with their wieght. Whats makes them different from every other creature on earth, Dogs,cats,Fish humans, The more fatty they are the lesser they live, Plus even If one spit up some food in the middle of the night it would contaminate the water. I know from experience, luckly I caught it in time. But anyways, Sorry man


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow. Any ideas why this happened? Filtration cut out? Oxygen? Heater? Contaminated dog food? Joking about the last one, but seriously any ideas what happened? Whatever happened, stay in the hobby.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

While his RB's are friggin fat, or were, it wasn't their obesity that killed them because they ALL died. 
Something in the food likely.
Sorry to hear about that man.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RB 32 Posted Today, 10:17 PM
> I can't belive this, I fed them heavily last night and went to sleep..I wake up early morning food everywhere cloudy water and all reds are dead...I might just sell this tank now will see...sucks


Assuming its not an April Fool's joke, Piranhas are known to regurgitate food that is not fit for them quickly fouling the water. I've seen it happen when trout or other oily fish. That's the #1 basica rule for any species of fish, do not feed more than they can consume in the first 5 minutes. Too bad.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hey frank congrats! 12 000 posts


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Trigga Posted Today, 11:55 PM
> hey frank congrats! 12 000 posts


Really? Never paid attention.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > RB 32 Posted Today, 10:17 PM
> > I can't belive this, I fed them heavily last night and went to sleep..I wake up early morning food everywhere cloudy water and all reds are dead...I might just sell this tank now will see...sucks
> 
> 
> Assuming its not an April Fool's joke, Piranhas are known to regurgitate food that is not fit for them quickly fouling the water. I've seen it happen when trout or other oily fish. That's the #1 basica rule for any species of fish, do not feed more than they can consume in the first 5 minutes. Too bad.


Thats right it is April fools day and he sent it near after the date change, I bet he is F.O.S! lol


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Good call Frank. April fools. Darn it... forgot about that day!!
Hey RB32... better call Richard Simmons because those blobs you call p's ARE going to be belly up one day. That's no joke.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Obviouse april fools joke!!! (well after Franks call)

If it would have been real there would have been alot more "emotion" in that post.

I would be GUTTED if i had just lost 11 large fish ! and there was no pics!

but upload some pics of your P's i would love to see them


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Yea it April fool joke!....if it not a joke, it would be a matter of time the way your fed your piranha. Over feed with greasy food and big fat red....it's big but not healthy.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Man, I almost thought this was for real at first.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

wtf is it


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lol good one RB32


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hope you didnt jinx it and they really die now................ then who will be the fool


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice one.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats not very nice


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

since he hasnt commented im saying april fools day, but if not im sorry to hear it. 
I actually had this happen to me about 1 year ago. I had 5 rbs in my tank and had some mackrel and feed them right before i went to bed and woke up the next morning to have 5 dead rbs and very cloudy water with the food still in tank all tore up.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah lol april fools for sure







but if im wrong sorry dude thats a major lose


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

April Fools


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Crazy!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

The most obese piranhas in the piranha world still live...until they die from heart attacks and strokes in the near future of course.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

damn and i felt bad for you A-hole good one though


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

They might not be dead but they are dying. Get them in shape.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

you bastard...

I was feeling really bad too.....










But glad to hear that your monsters are still alive...


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Glad to hear they are still kickin it. But thats a good fool. I still have never seen the infamous fat ass piranhas.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

VERY BAD TASTE MAN.........


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

this is what happens when you help some one with a thread about a 4000 gallon tank they dont have.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice april fool man...............


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> this is what happens when you help some one with a thread about a 4000 gallon tank they dont have.


Dead Thread


----------

